# ....and my qusestion is.....



## aakion (Aug 13, 2006)

There is lot of discussion we made here for using pirated software and not to using it. But I'm too tired of this kind of conversation. I am inviting here to anybody who can share the idea that how we can use legal and original software without burning our pockets. 

I am using Windows XP pro original and the Microsoft Office 2007 beta 2. This version of Office will work till Feb 2007 I guess,(I am very thankful to Digit and the Microsoft for giving such offer to us). There are some other software i'm using original like Nero(which I get from the accompanning CD with Sony CD-RW ) and GIMP and Skype and too many. I can use original and legal version of software for my everyday tusk of computing.

I am not advocating Microsoft here. I only ask people to use legal version and share the idea how to purchase them or using them or not to using them.

One thing for everyone I'm using Linux since Red Hat 7.0 and still using it current  versions (and other distros too..)and I don't want any kind debate which is best Windows or Linux. I just want share the idea of how we can use original and legal software without compromizing our freedom and loyality.  

There is always some question are in my mind.......

There is two thief one who steal a thing which is cost around Rs. 40,000/- and other who steal a thing that cost will not more than Rs. 55/-. and my question is... Whom do you want to get caught?

I want tell everybody who visit this thread please give the answer to this simple question.


----------



## iMav (Aug 13, 2006)

the only way to avoid burning a hole in your pocket and still use the legal version .... wait for 3 years after its release .... the prices will drop .... buy it then ..... else stitch a pocket so big that a small hole wont burn .... or start using open source stuff like linux


----------



## anandk (Aug 13, 2006)

aakion said:
			
		

> I am inviting here to anybody who can share the idea that how we can use legal and original software without burning our pockets.



1. either pay their asking price; or

2. use freeware, there is one for every need
*www.econsultant.com/i-want-freeware-utilities/
*www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm


----------



## anispace (Aug 13, 2006)

the digit Office 2007 beta came too  late... Microsoft is chargin $1.50 per download
now, and so i cant get a product key now. Is there any other way to get a product key. I purchased the copy of Digit to try the beta which is of no use now without the damn product key.


----------



## aakion (Aug 15, 2006)

anispace you have to register youself in the microsoft website and ask for the key. 

*www.microsoft.com/india/office/default.aspx

after register you'll get a product key. But one thing my three friend and I get the same product key so...

just get that and activate it. I hope you have an internet connection at home.

anandk 

thnx for your effort.

and MAV3

I guess you have a point but you did not really care to answer my question...

The answer of this question can judge the whole scenario.


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 15, 2006)

Obviously, the one who steals more needs to be caught!!! 
But here's a comprehensive list

OS - some free 'Linux'
Office - Open Office
Anti virus - Avast (free edition)
Anti spyware - sabor S&D
Image editing - Irfan View
and other specific freewares


----------



## aakion (Aug 15, 2006)

damnthenet 

thanx for your effort....

I need more people to answer this question...


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 21, 2006)

The only answer is support open source.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 21, 2006)

aakion said:
			
		

> There is two thief one who steal a thing which is cost around Rs. 40,000/- and other who steal a thing that cost will not more than Rs. 55/-. and my question is... Whom do you want to get caught?


Catch No.2 first. #2 is a worse pirate because of several reasons:
1. Rs.55/- software is affordable and well within the reach of any computer owner.

2. The developer selling his software for 55/- only is targeting individual
computer users. For him/her, it's definitely a big loss considering the effort
put into the development and maintenance of the software. The reason for
the price being so low, is that the developer is counting on the number of
users to survive. In this case, piracy directly affects the target.

3. The Rs.40,000/- software is most definitely targeting special/enterprise
users. Since most of such business sites will buy the license anyway, the
developer doesn't suffer much from piracy. In this case, usually the pirate
is not one of the expected customers of the program.

Both are guilty and affect the economy, but the Rs.55/- pirate should be
treated harshly.


----------



## abracadabra (Sep 1, 2006)

i just dnt understand why ppl go ahead and start multiple threads on the only one topic *PIRACY*

i aldo dont understand this seems to be a hot topic in India and that the moderator hasnt gone to the extent of making or merging different pricay question into one mega piece


some links tht prove the posting ov'r nd over again

link1

link2

link3

link4


----------

